# Jet 1024 Power Feed Worm Wheel Gear



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

I purchased this older Jet 1024. It was well used, did not appear abused, and it came with some quality tooling. When i got home i decided it was worth a repaint. During the process i found a few issues that need to be addressed, the first being a worn out worm wheel gear for the autofeed. Still works, but clearly needs attention.

As with most of the older Asian equipment, finding info and parts are the challenge. Site archives have a few manuals available, but to get access i need 30 posts. So... as an offering i can share my experiences cleaning up this lathe. It will become apparent that I am new to machining, but excited to learn.


Here it is the way i found it. The seller had equipment to load, which avoided a big hurdle for me.


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

Apparently, the castings are common and are shared with larger lathes, but the internals differ quite a bit. Mine is from 1976, an early model.

Disassembly was straight forward. Initially, I was just going to paint the base as corrosion was developing along the bottom, but as with other projects things evolve...


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

I would put it back together but before you do. , take pics of it. take some oil and oil it up. Take some clay and stick it in the worm to get a pitch so you can grind a tool to cut a new one.
Repeat by taking another chunk and make a half pattern.. 

now put it back together.
When you are ready, you'll have the clay pattern to look back over... you can take measurements from it if you did a good job.
if you are really adventerous, make a silicone pattern, and cut it open with a knife.
make a epoxy  replica by pouring into the pattern.

now you have a copy to copy from .

All this because you will get to use this for a while before you have to make a new one. When you make a new one you will be using the threading half nuts, not the worm.  The worm is for feeing.
halving a real piece there (copy) to work on the new piece will give you more confidence as you machine your new part.

just my opinion.    BTW I would see if grizzly or PM can get you a duplicate part. these machines are pretty much the same.


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 22, 2022)

I have the same lathe.  I was missing some of the change gears for metric threading.  Grizzly sold their version as the G9249 and though they no longer sell the model, they do still support it for parts.  I took the gamble and ordered the gears I needed from Grizzly and they were a perfect fit.  I don't know if it would be the same for the worm gear..... But they do have it in stock.  P/n 303 $51.00









						Parts for 12" x 37" Belt Drive Gap Bed Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories.  By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




					www.grizzly.com


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

I have looked at the G9249. some of the gearbox parts may fit, but my carriage is certainly different only having the lead screw and no guide bar. I also have a 25 tooth gear, which is what really hurts. 

Interesting idea about making a mold of the gear. Maybe at some point my confidence will allow me to make one. At the moment, i know my skill set and have to settle for a replacement. 

I have since cleaned, painted and put it back together. Its running well, but the clock is ticking. 

Question, My gear does not appear to use a keyway, but two pins. Is it safe to assume these need to be drilled to remove?


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

A few more before photos:


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

I thought you needed the worm itself, .. sorry, that gear is not what I was talking about.
damn, that looks shot.  do you have a pic of that cleaned up?.


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

While stripping, i welded few shelves into the base cabinet. It felt like the right thing to do at the time:


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

I was able to have the paint color matched at the local autobody supply. I can certainly recommend Martin Senor materials, went on nice.


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 22, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I thought you needed the worm itself, .. sorry, that gear is not what I was talking about.
> damn, that looks shot.  do you have a pic of that cleaned up?.


I don't at the moment, but it comes apart easy. If i have time tomorrow ill snap a photo. 

Im guessing i will need to have one made, does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 23, 2022)

lemmeatthem said:


> Question, My gear does not appear to use a keyway, but two pins. Is it safe to assume these need to be drilled to remove?



Probably a gear puller is required.


----------



## kvt (Jan 23, 2022)

Either the puller or drill the pins out and then make or get new ones to go in the new one.  I have a 1014PY and it has two diff shafts.
One if someone tried to engage the half nuts and the the gear at the same time it will chew up the gear or the half nuts.   
DO not know if there is a lock out on it or not.


----------



## lemmeatthem (Jan 23, 2022)

kvt said:


> I have a 1014PY and it has two diff shafts. One if someone tried to engage the half nuts and the the gear at the same time it will chew up the gear or the half nuts.
> DO not know if there is a lock out on it or not.



You may be on to something...
I also have a broken lock out type of mechanism that, i believe, is meant to prevent that from happening. The fracture occurred in the weak area adjacent to the set screw. Considering the size of the engagement lever, the piece appears significantly under designed. I am having trouble finding a replacement, but this looks easy to make.  

I thought the excessive gear wear was odd, the remainder of the lathe does not show significant use. Thanks for the insight


----------

